# Hi All, Advice needed restoring Yellow Paintwork.



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone, This is my first post here so please bear with me.

My partner is a member on here, and has had really good advice with his paintwork in the past.

I just bought my first car, its a 2000 W plate Fiat Punto HGT in Broom Yellow.

The paint isnt terrible, but I can see in places it has started to fade, but when wet, you cant see the fade, so it cant be that bad really (can it?)

Anyway, my partner said we should start with washing it, then going over with a claybar. From this point on, we was wondering what the next steps should be.

As for polishers, we have a handheld polisher, nothing fancy just one of the £20 ones you see in the highstreet with the 12cm head, and interchangeable covers. I know its not great, but we are on a tight budget.

We have megs paint cleaner, polish and wax. As well as Megs Scratch X.

To be honest the polisher needs a lot to be desired, and due to ill health Im unable to put the effort in by hand, that most could, so it helps despite not being great. My partner would do it, but he is working 12 hours a day 6 days a week, and its the last thing he will want to do on his only day off.

Are the above products suitable for restoring yellow paint? or would there be something more suitable? I am not worried about spending a bit of money on decent polishes, if they will help, I just cant afford to spend £150+ on a polisher.

Thanks in advance everyone, and here is a pic of my first car!


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Hello Crystal,

Welcome to the forum.

Regarding your faded yellow paint; it usually depends with uni colors if the paint has a clearcoat or not.
If it has no clearcoat you will be usually able to correct it.
If it has a clearcoat, you won't be able to correct it.

I have myself a yellow car with clearcoat and cannot correct the fading of the paint.

Usually with uni colored cars without clearcoat, the paint will look and feel chalky if it hasn't been polished for a long time.

To be sure of what kind of paint you have; just pick a "out of sight" spot, some paint cleaner and a pad and treat a small part of the paintwork with it.
If your pad turns a bit yellow you won't have a clearcoat, if you don't see any effect at all, you will have a clearcoat and won't be able to correct the fading (but you still will get the paint glossy).

Regarding detaling the whole car;
If your partner doesn't have much free time, he will save a lot of time by having a better machine polisher.
If you have the cheap machine polisher with two handles, it won't get you far. 
Just check the Personal Sales Section, overthere you can find often nice used DA polishers (DAS) for reasonable prices. 
And he doesn't need to finish the car in one day, he can also do the car in parts. I do that also often in case I haven't got much spare time.
Just start with doing the roof (washing, claying, polishing etc.) and next time the hood and so on, till the car is finished.

Oh, and take in account that in most cases there will be a difference in paint between metal and plastic parts and you will always keep that difference in color (you can't correct that).


----------



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you Frans.

Well, I managed to get my partner out with some megs scratch x today, and the small area he did, looked chalky to start, and almost instantly got a really deep yellow, not quite a shine, but much deeper colour, so think its a thumbs up. Paint still feels rough, so need to clay it first like he said I think.

I have been twisting his arm into getting a better polisher, I have seen good videos of one system in particular, and wondered if it is as good as the videos make out.

The polisher is a DAS 6, its supposed to be a Meguairs 220, but I cant afford that. here is a LINK to the kit I was considering.

Is it good? is the price good? and finally is the shop genuine? its not one I have heard of before.

Kindest Regards

Crystal x


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Tbh I never used a DAS myself as I have a Flex DA.
However the reactions are commonly positive concerning the DAS.

If you haven't got a realy big budget, I would keep an eye out at the Personal Sales Section and buy overthere a nice 2nd hand set.

Further more I am Dutch and don't have many experience with detailing shops in the UK.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RE polishers. All the traders on here stock the usual (and unusual) suspects and will often do packages ith pads and polishes. 

Das6 pro is more than capable with the right pad and polishes AND a bit of patience :thumb:


----------



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok,

Looks like im in luck, as my partner has just sold his FTO. He has agreed to spend UPTO £350 on a half decent detailing kit

This will need to include clay kit, power washer, foam lance, polisher, pads, cutting compound, polish and sealent etc...

What you think is the best options?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I would leave out the pressure washer and the foam lance as there is for you probably no absolute need for it and you can spend your money better ways.

Just get the basics for washing;
A decent shampoo
Two buckets + grid guards
Washmitt
Drying towel

Paint:
Clay + lubricant
DA machine polisher
Different pads, for each stage at least one
Different grades of polishes
IPA, Eraser, or an equal kind of product
Lots of MF cloths
Wax or a sealant (I would buy a sealant, as it's better for the winter and looks also better on light colors as a wax)
Masking tape

Others:
Wheel Cleaner
Wheel wax
Iron X or an equal kind of product
Glass cleaner
Glass cleaning cloth
Trim dressing
Tire dressing
Plastic dressing (interior)
Application pads

I might have forgetten something, so anybody is free to fill in.
You can also leave out certain products if you rather tackle first only your cars paintwork.

Regarding brands; it's difficult to advise as I like a certain product and others will like another product.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there.I have a yellow punto also and the spoiler is a different shade of yellow to the rest of the car.If you have this...be aware its not faded its just fiat paint on plastic is abit naff.Iv seen maby puntos with a different shade of spoiler to the rest of the car.  nice car by the way.

The products you have should give the car a nice finish.Ive used autoglym SRP and Autoglym hd wax on the punto and both very easy to use and given a really good finish to the yellow  .Mines a 53 plate and no signs of fading.Once youve polished and waxed it, regular basic maintanence should keep your punto looking fine, its not like red where it fades easily.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

clay made an amazing difference to mine , i clayed it , ised srp then waxed it with dodo orange crush and it looked amazing . ive since used dodo lime prime and banana armour with same results . 

you dont need to spend mega bucks on accesories , just get cheap buckets from b+q or poundland, costco microfibres and a decent clay kit , polish and wax and your laughing . I dont have a polisher but i reckon my detailing kit is worth 3-400 and i have a pressure washer (nilfisk)


----------



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. If I wash it at my parents farm, they have an industrial pressure washer. I guess if I find out what the connector is, I could use a foam lance on it. 

My partner is really into his import cars, and is likely to be buying an RX7 or Supra for himself next. So the kit will go to use on his next purchase too. Also my Dad has a MK2 Focus RS, and a Vectra (which needs loads of work to bring it up).

Will get pics and keep you all updated


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Crystal.Bunn said:


> Will get pics and keep you all updated


It would be nice if you do that, good luck. :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Where in uk are you?

If your near the midlands I'd be happy to polish it for you or you can do it and use my gear

Dave


----------



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

Im in Somerset lol. Bit far from the Midlands. 

Its ok. We going to buy stuff to do it.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

you can easily get setup for the cash youve got , just get 1 good product of each of what you need . and dont be tempted to buy loads of different waxes or it will get expensive .
deffo get the costco microfibres you get 36 for 15 quid ! have a look at serious performance the stuff they sell is ace and very well priced , they are also a supporter here , dodo wax is good for the money to i love the finish orange crush and banana armour give on my yellow zr


----------



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> you can easily get setup for the cash youve got , just get 1 good product of each of what you need . and dont be tempted to buy loads of different waxes or it will get expensive .
> deffo get the costco microfibres you get 36 for 15 quid ! have a look at serious performance the stuff they sell is ace and very well priced , they are also a supporter here , dodo wax is good for the money to i love the finish orange crush and banana armour give on my yellow zr


lol too much info at once.

So Microfibres from costco, 36 for £15 (good price)

The Autobrite Foam Lance looks good, not sure on best foam to use though.

Im considering a das6 or dodo juice buff daddy as a polisher (is there any difference?)

Also was looking at the Meguiars DA Microfibre Correction System, is there a cheaper or better alternate?

Im not sure what orange crush and banana armour are lol. Sorry a bit blonde today.

Surely after I use clay, then a compound, I need to use polish then wax after? not just a finishing wax like it shows on the Meguiars DA MF Correction system.

As for a pressure washer, Im going to not include it in my budget, and get it on easy payments from idealworld.tv HERE

So what you think? please remember if recommending polishes and pads, I need to know what order to use them in and what pads to use with what polishes lol (like an idiots guide would be best!)


----------



## Crystal.Bunn (Sep 22, 2012)

hmmm looks like we dont have a local costco 

are these anygood?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10PC...el-Household-Cleaning-Products/362628513.html

$14.58 for three packs... delivered.


----------

